# Ads



## theclaud (12 Nov 2018)

_'Anyone who contributed to the recent funding drive will not see the ads for quite a long time.'_

Looks like Quite A Long Time is up, then?


----------



## I like Skol (12 Nov 2018)

theclaud said:


> _'Anyone who contributed to the recent funding drive will not see the ads for quite a long time.'_
> 
> Looks like Quite A Long Time is up, then?


Certainly does. You have to read this in the best traditional deep south Blues style.....

I woke up this morning and switched on my PC.
I logged into cyclechat to find adverts targeted at me?
This isn't like the site I used to use.
I got those internet advert banner blues.....


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Nov 2018)

I just saw them myself. A question for @Shaun or anyone else that knows. Do the ads give revenue only when clicked, or do you get revenue just for displaying them? The answer will determine if I block them or not.


----------



## Slioch (12 Nov 2018)

I'm not seeing any ads or banners on my laptop.

Not sure if it makes any difference, but I'm using Linux OS with Firefox browser, and with the "Ghostery" ad blocker enabled.


----------



## Beebo (12 Nov 2018)

Me too!
Fortunately just Cannondale bikes and oak furniture land at the moment.

I await the over 40s dating site ones that are bound to come along soon.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Nov 2018)

Beebo said:


> Fortunately just Cannondale bikes and oak furniture land at the moment.


You mucky puppy!!!!!


----------



## Slick (12 Nov 2018)

I assumed it was because I was using free hotel Wi-Fi, as I logged in this morning at home ad free then logged in from the hotel to see them. They are annoying.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Nov 2018)

Slick said:


> They are annoying.


They sure are!


----------



## Slick (12 Nov 2018)

I like Skol said:


> They sure are!
> 
> View attachment 438322


Yeah, I get that one and as it's close to selecting a cycle to work voucher it might yet entice. The over 40 thing not so much.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Nov 2018)

The Renault Captur one is annoying as it even shows someone apparently programming the satnav from their smart phone. If that isn't encouraging phone use while driving then what is!!!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2018)

I would prefer to pay a small annual subscription to get them removed.

The other choice that I would like is to watch a 'rewarded video' every now and then to pay my way. Say 30 seconds once every couple of weeks. They earn site owners more revenue than static ads.


----------



## The Bystander (12 Nov 2018)

theclaud said:


> Looks like Quite A Long Time is up, then?



Ad blocker installed


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2018)

The site knows me so well, fashion guru


----------



## I like Skol (12 Nov 2018)

potsy said:


> The site knows me so well, fashion guru
> 
> View attachment 438351


Would have thought they might target you with adverts for elasticated waistband trousers for midgets!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Nov 2018)

Beebo said:


> oak furniture land



Don't go.
Worst theme park ever.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Would have thought they might target you with adverts for elasticated waistband trousers for midgets!


That is stoutist and heightist!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2018)

They got tired of showing me ads for Cannondale bikes. I just had something pop up about 'Transvaginal Meshes'!


----------



## Gary E (12 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> They got tired of showing me ads for Cannondale bikes. I just had something pop up about 'Transvaginal Meshes'!


Is that a bike?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2018)

They are getting more than a bit silly now! It is one thing to show cycling-related ads but I am seeing almost random exploitative crap now. "*Banks afraid more copy this ... its forbidden in the US, but still allowed in the U.K. (too many made huge gains)*" (sic)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2018)

Gary E said:


> Is that a bike?


Yes, I've got 2 of them!





Oh, the transvaginal meshes, er... 

PS Having now looked up what they are [HERE], I'm not going to make any more jokes about what is obviously a very serious and distressing subject!


----------



## slowmotion (12 Nov 2018)

It looks like my ad blocker must be working.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2018)

Oh, and if there HAVE to be ads, can the site software please insert full-size placeholders while the ads are loading because the actual CC content is currently jumping up and down (in Chrome) while ads are loading!


----------



## DCBassman (12 Nov 2018)

Firefox Focus. Job done.


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2018)

We will get back to you when we know...


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> They got tired of showing me ads for Cannondale bikes. I just had something pop up about 'Transvaginal Meshes'!


Sushi & Samba.


----------



## lazybloke (12 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and if there HAVE to be ads, can the site software please insert full-size placeholders while the ads are loading because the actual CC content is currently jumping up and down (in Chrome) while ads are loading!


This "jumping" is especially annoying when using a phone.

Caveat: Windows phone, so I probably deserve the pain.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Nov 2018)

theclaud said:


> _'Anyone who contributed to the recent funding drive will not see the ads for quite a long time.'_
> 
> Looks like Quite A Long Time is up, then?


A year.... Almost.


----------



## roadrash (13 Nov 2018)

I too have the ads for the first time , I would gladly pay an annual subscription to be rid of them, I didn't realise how annoying they would be , not only at the top of the page but the same add at the bottom of the page also, ........hhmmpphh, ...….off to look at adblocker


----------



## roadrash (13 Nov 2018)

Slioch said:


> I'm not seeing any ads or banners on my laptop.
> 
> Not sure if it makes any difference, but I'm using Linux OS with Firefox browser, and with the "Ghostery" ad blocker enabled.



I hadn't heard of "ghostery" ….. I now have no more ads


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Nov 2018)

This makes things difficult


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Nov 2018)

Can they be turned off...
Also you get a " are you sure you want to like this post" when you like a post with adds top and bottom?

I know it helps pay for the site but I hate bloody adds when they are so easy to click when all you want to do is click the post or forum section.

Can't they be at the bottom of the page instead of in the bit you have to use to see stuff....


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

Enough is enough. I have just installed an ad blocker. No more ads.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Nov 2018)

User13710 said:


> Are you sure you understand how advertising works? Anyway, there's already a thread about them over in Site Support, in case you haven't seen it.




After running a business for 30 years ,Yes I think I understand how advertising works..

I don't have site support switched on so no I didn't.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Nov 2018)

Doesn't bother me and I realise they are necessary for the future of the site.
Annoying yes but bearable.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5441225, member: 9609"]
Tried to view something on a newspaper this morning 'kent on line' it was a link I was sent as it was something relative to me.. There is so much crap on that page it froze my router twice before it got all the advertising videos and flashing gifs loaded, then the page was so confusing with movement that I was barely able to read what I wanted. I really can't understand how anyone can tolerate pages like that.[/QUOTE]

Most local "newspaper" websites are like this now - our local ones website is similarly virtually unusable.


----------



## JtB (14 Nov 2018)

I don’t really see any issues with the CC forum ads which are in my opinion completely unobtrusive when compared to the local newspaper websites I’ve seen which I agree are virtually unusable.


----------



## User6179 (14 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Can they be turned off...



I don't know how to turn them off on my PC but on a PS3 if you turn off JavaScript the ads disappear on CC.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Diogenes said:


> View attachment 438650
> 
> 
> This makes things difficult


Kids going free?


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Nov 2018)

I never see any adverts on here. I'm running Adblock Plus though so it isn't surprising.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Kids going free?


Perhaps if the rest of the family see things like that they will start asking for a foreign holiday? They can be particularly persistant about such things!


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Perhaps if the rest of the family see things like that they will start asking for a foreign holiday? They can be particularly persistant about such things!


True.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Nov 2018)

I was just searching for an add blocker for Android Chrome don't want to install a different browser.

In the few time I have been here clicked adverts by accident now the whole farking internet thinks I want runners from H&M wtf


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Nov 2018)

Count yourself lucky - my targeted add thinks I need liposuction.







I have have tried to resist using my ad blocker in case views get Shaun revenue rather than click thrus (which I will never use), but enough is enough. I have just turned it on for CycleChat.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (14 Nov 2018)

Apart from the lack of ad scaling that messes things up on my mobile I've no problem with the ads on here.
I hit the 'x' and ask not to see stuff again in the choices.
I'm only getting ads for cycling related, British Legion and holidays now, and a few that make it obvious the thread content is being passed to the advertiser, like BMW appearing above the 'cycle for a car' thread.


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2018)

User13710 said:


> Are you sure you understand how advertising works?


Advertising doesn't work if it's so annoying that it motivates many people to actively block all ads, does it? Such bad ad placements risk ruining advertising for everyone in the long term.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2018)

What ads


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Apart from the lack of ad scaling that messes things up on my mobile I've no problem with the ads on here.
> I hit the 'x' and ask not to see stuff again in the choices.



Sucks to have to trade your personal details to avoid scam ads. Ad blockers are a better approach, sadly.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Nov 2018)

I-ron-kneeeee...


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> I-ron-kneeeee...
> 
> View attachment 438682


What's the betting on it being shoot at the other two things, too?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2018)

Got ads on my pc at home but not at the work


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2018)

I bought a treadmill


----------



## MikeG (14 Nov 2018)

Adblock Plus.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Nov 2018)

I need this apparently











It's the ones at the top that I keep hitting out of habit hitting new posts before ad has loaded properly.

On a serious note I made this observation before but when CC started the affiliate redirect my advertising away from CC seemed to follow me much more if I clicked a CC redirect it stayed with me for quite a while so much so I avoid clicking links in CC now.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Nov 2018)

User13710 said:


> So you advertised your business by putting your ads in places where people wouldn't see them. How did that go?




Yellow pages and local..sign writing..website.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2018)

mjr said:


> What's the betting on it being shoot at the other two things, too?


I use this on my tablet and phone and find it very good at blocking ads. Been using it for the part 5 years at least. No complaints.


----------



## Katherine (14 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> After running a business for 30 years ,Yes I think I understand how advertising works..
> 
> I don't have site support switched on so no I didn't.


This thread is going to be merged with the one in site support , which is where this type of discussion belongs so please switch it on, thanks.


----------



## JtB (14 Nov 2018)

I’m sorry, but I really don’t get why 2 little banners on the page are causing so much annoyance.


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> This thread is going to be merged with the one in site support , which is where this type of discussion belongs so please switch it on, thanks.


Is @meta lon going to see this reply now the thread's been moved?

Personally, I felt the cafe one on the generalities of ads working or not had a different focus.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Nov 2018)

In my case the banner ads on my phone are shrinking the columns of threads to 50% of the screen width making them very hard to read.


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2018)

JtB said:


> I’m sorry, but I really don’t get why 2 little banners on the page are causing so much annoyance.


Amongst other things:
1. they're slower to load than the site, so you go to click on something and between you moving and clicking, the banner appears and dagnabbit you clicked on the banner and then the Googopoly thinks you're a good mark for more ads like that;
2. donors were told the ads wouldn't appear for quite a long time but it seems that's over - I suspect people were expecting another chance to donate to keep the ads away;
3. some of the ads seem to be scammy or otherwise distasteful;
4. they seem to be farking up the layout on mobiles.


----------



## JtB (14 Nov 2018)

I’m not going to worry about the extra second or so loading a page, the ad free period is up and the options available now have changed (that’s life) and I’m not that concerned about scamy / distasteful ads, I see far worse in my email spam folder.


----------



## JtB (14 Nov 2018)

Diogenes said:


> In my case the banner ads on my phone are shrinking the columns of threads to 50% of the screen width making them very hard to read.


Not seeing that myself, but I would say that’s useful feedback for site admin.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Nov 2018)

I don't particulary like ads - that's why I have Adblocker Plus installed - but if the site is losing out I'll happily turn them on here. Its no bother.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I bought a treadmill



Must be hard to get off


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

There's one change, on site, since the adverts appeared. The disappearance of a name from the bottom site banner.

No-one seems to have noticed that bit, or even mentioning it.


----------



## Mugshot (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> There's one change, on site, since the adverts appeared. The disappearance of a name from the bottom site banner.
> 
> No-one seems to have noticed that bit, or even mentioning it.


From what I understand you’ve had longer than most people on this thread to look at the ads, so maybe that extra time has allowed you to notice more things, perhaps you could share your insights.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

mjr said:


> Amongst other things:
> 1. they're slower to load than the site, so you go to click on something and between you moving and clicking, the banner appears and dagnabbit you clicked on the banner and then the Googopoly thinks you're a good mark for more ads like that;
> 2. donors were told the ads wouldn't appear for quite a long time but it seems that's over - I suspect people were expecting another chance to donate to keep the ads away;
> 3. some of the ads seem to be scammy or otherwise distasteful;
> 4. they seem to be farking up the layout on mobiles.


The first part of your post makes you sound like a car driver held up for a few seconds by a cyclist.


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The first part of your post makes you sound like a car driver held up for a few seconds by a cyclist.


I'd say more like a cyclist diligently following NCN route signs and ending up without warning redirected into a no-cycling area.


----------



## postman (14 Nov 2018)

I'm tired i have now been on here twenty six hours and thirty five mins.And still no singles or Russian ladies want to meet me,is it cos i'm bald and ugly.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Nov 2018)

I'm just wondering why this site change was done with no announcement. There's nothing in the Site News section about it.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> I'm tired i have now been on here twenty six hours and thirty five mins.And still no singles or Russian ladies want to meet me,is it cos i'm bald and ugly.


It must be your pish poor pension?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5441809, member: 9609"]
... many sites run quite a lot of scripts that control the adverts and trackers, its quite easy to demonstrate if you use something like "NoScript" where you can turn these things on and off, that coupled with a good multimeter and you can watch the amps change.

many many sites can be using an extra 10 to 20 watts, some of the ridiculous local newspaper websites are running that much crap they can put your consumption up by 50 or 60 watts - seriously, they are as resource hungry as gaming.
[/QUOTE]
I am using my old laptop this evening. (I stick with it because it has a great keyboard.) Many webpages load slowly on this machine and I had assumed that it was just the speed of my broadband that was the limiting factor. In fact, it turns out that my 15 Mb/s is plenty fast enough - it is the lack of processor power that is to blame. My new laptop loads the same pages about 10 times quicker because it has the oomph to handle all of that extra crap. It was quite a shock to realise how much hidden processing was going on!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2018)

I'm always amused by online advertising and the complete waste of money it represents to the companies involved.

Recently I've been booking long haul flights, hotels and car hire. All completed and paid for - now I start to receive targeted advertising!!!

At the top of this page I'm offered running "action plans." At the bottom a nice Cannondale. I don't need either.

Prior to these threads I was only vaguely aware adverts were appearing as I simply mentally screen these out on any web page. When I want to buy something I search for it, advertising has no impact on me.

If advertisers want to spend their money supporting my enjoyment of CC for no financial returns it's fine with me. As another poster effectively said advertising doesn't work. In a career spanning 40+ years I found advertising of value in the early 80s - trade papers and magazines being virtually the only method of mass communication. In the 22 years of my last employment before retiring I quickly learned it was pointless and simply had a negative impact on our bottom line.

If this helps Shaun with CC costs it has my support. All we have to do is avert our gaze. Simple.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5442182, member: 9609"]I'm a bit like you in that I also can't believe it works, I doubt ads have ever tempted me with anything, in fact I have intentionally not bought products because of their intrusive adverts.

But I think we are both wrong, these mega companies wouldn't do it unless it had value, and the amount of money they spend suggests to me it has colossal value. Advertising must work (probably even on us at a deeper level than we know)

One thing that surprised me was "Targeted Ads" and how most people prefer them to random. this suggests to me most people must like to interact with the ads, which I just find as odd. I do my very best to change all my online settings to avoid targeted but I mustn't be very skilled with googles software, and no doubt through 'user error' on my behalf these settings keep reverting back to targeted.[/QUOTE]

Yes, you're right. There has to be great value in the advertising industry otherwise the millions spent would simply not be. I never buy from an advert and always research the specific product I need and then make my choice from the outlets, online or physical, which offer it. A major part of my decision is the quality of the supplier and often whether or not I can speak to a real person when things go wrong. For example a recent phone purchase was made in Carphone Warehouse specifically so I had a physical contact. I would always pay more if it means I get to deal with a reputable, quality company with which I can interact.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have inbuilt as blockers - my eyes. I just don't look at them.



Ah but how do you know they're there, eh?


----------



## JtB (15 Nov 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Ah but how do you know they're there, eh?


Know what’s there?


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Nov 2018)

Ads work!

Remember the one on the bus about £350m a week for the NHS.


----------



## User6179 (15 Nov 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> Ads work!
> 
> Remember the one on the bus about £350m a week for the NHS.



CONGRATULATIONS


You have won a free holiday

1 millionth mention of NHS advert on side of a bus on Cycle Chat


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> 
> *You have won a free holiday*
> ...




Somewhere sunny in the EU I hope


----------



## mjr (15 Nov 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> Somewhere sunny in the EU I hope


 But it's only a holiday and you may not stay to work...


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Nov 2018)

mjr said:


> But it's only a holiday and you may not stay to work...



Tell my daughter that.

She has me working on doing up her apartment in Nice.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Nov 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> Tell my daughter that.
> 
> She has me working on doing up her apartment in Nice.


Lovely!!


----------



## User6179 (15 Nov 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> Somewhere sunny in the EU I hope



Two weeks at Linton Travel Tavern, remember to take your big plate as the hotel offers

* "all you can fit on a plate" deal at breakfast*


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Nov 2018)

I tend to ignore them but there's a persistent banner at the top of this page with the face of that farkwit Jim Davidson.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> Two weeks at Linton Travel Tavern, remember to take your big plate as the hotel offers
> 
> * "all you can fit on a plate" deal at breakfast*


What size plate, and can you bring your own?


----------



## mjr (15 Nov 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I tend to ignore them but there's a persistent banner at the top of this page with the face of that farkwit Jim Davidson.


Why are you getting freemason recruitment ads?

Jim Davidson - his leadership helped make the Great Yarmouth Winter Gardens what it is today: one of the Victorian Society's top ten endangered buildings.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Nov 2018)

mjr said:


> Why are you getting freemason recruitment ads?



Is that what it is? I assumed he was punting some book or something. Whatever he's selling I'm not interested.


----------



## User6179 (15 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> What size plate, and can you bring your own?


----------



## Mugshot (15 Nov 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Is that what it is? I assumed he was punting some book or something. Whatever he's selling I'm not interested.


I have a feeling it's a scammy sort of thing, it crops up occasionally next to those "she didn't know why the crowd were cheering" or "this one trick will make you look 50 years younger" type of click bait, the hook is that he was skint and he's a millionaire now, find out how he beat the system, or somesuch crap.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Nov 2018)

What puts me off is the tracking cookies, and how long they track you after you leave.

Shaun answered the question when the site first showed advertising...https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/so-how-does-this-work.227880/page-2

Lightbeam extension in Firefox will show you how much information is following you around after you leave websites including CC.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Nov 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm just wondering why this site change was done with no announcement. There's nothing in the Site News section about it.



It took us by surprise tbh as it was an automatic function as a product of time elapsed since the funding drive. It wasn't a conscious on/off switch that one of us flipped.

As far as I can remember Shaun did state how long the ad's would be switched off for at the end of the drive.

I think the fact that the year has whizzed by so fast has caught us all on the hop, so to speak.

This thread has been flagged for Shaun's attention when he gets a moment as he will no doubt have his thoughts on where we go from here.

Sorry I can't be more constructive than this.


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> Two weeks at Linton Travel Tavern, remember to take your big plate as the hotel offers
> 
> * "all you can fit on a plate" deal at breakfast*




That sounds like a good deal. Definitely not a no deal.


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5442705, member: 9609"]not really a thread for brexit, but,
for a bit of balance; by not going for the full-on, true hard brexit that won't happen now [/QUOTE]

No need for any further balance. I have a chip on both shoulders and my comment was tongue-in-cheek about the power of ads, not Brexit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> Two weeks at Linton Travel Tavern, remember to take your big plate as the hotel offers
> 
> * "all you can fit on a plate" deal at breakfast*



Reminds me of when I was a student in the early 80's. Pizza Hut did a deal where you could have as much salad as you could fit on a single plate. One of my mates was an expert on what to put in each layer so it all stuck together and you could add another layer. Potato salad seemed to feature a lot.


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I just saw them myself. A question for @Shaun or anyone else that knows. Do the ads give revenue only when clicked, or do you get revenue just for displaying them? The answer will determine if I block them or not.


It's a combination of the two, depending on which ad wins the auction for the slot. They shouldn't be too obtrusive though, I've put them out of the way of the main page content and there aren't any auto-playing video ads, dating ads, or those giant-sized browser-crashers.

For anyone who would like to remove the banner ads from view whilst at the same time supporting the running costs of CC, I've added an account upgrade that is hopefully affordable to most members: *https://www.cyclechat.net/account/upgrades* - _if it's not affordable but you'd still like to support CC's running costs and go banner-free, get in touch and we'll come to some arrangement. 
_
As to ad-blockers, I can't stop anyone using them (and I understand why they have increased in popularity over the years), but if you do choose to block ads please consider creating an extra thread every three or four visits to help entertain and interest your fellow community members, and to grow our Google footprint and attract potential new members.

Of course it goes without saying, but doesn't hurt to say anyway, that your continued support is very much appreciated. 

Thanks a lot,
Shaun


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Nov 2018)

That's strange. I just unblocked this site on Adblock Plus and all I get is a plain white space at the top of each page - no advert!


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> That's strange. I just unblocked this site on Adblock Plus and all I get is a plain white space at the top of each page - no advert!


It's subliminal messaging. Later today, you will find yourself in town buying a toaster and you will have no idea why. You don't even really like toast.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Nov 2018)

I'm going to Homebase, which is closing down, later. There's no telling what useless junk I'll come home with!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2018)

Shaun said:


> For anyone who would like to remove the banner ads from view whilst at the same time supporting the running costs of CC, I've added an account upgrade that is hopefully affordable to most members: *https://www.cyclechat.net/account/upgrades* - _if it's not affordable but you'd still like to support CC's running costs and go banner-free, get in touch and we'll come to some arrangement._


Excellent - that is what a lot of us had been asking for even before the ads started appearing. I will sign up next time I log in from my laptop.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2018)

9 Squids a year..... a bargain


----------



## theclaud (4 Sep 2021)

Not a fan of the ads, obvs, but at least the targeting is getting better.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> Not a fan of the ads, obvs, but at least the targeting is getting better.
> 
> View attachment 607565


They've been trying to sell me gigantic blue metal boxes and hoppers. I mean I like them, they're a nice colour, but they are huge. Maybe if I had a warehouse a couple would go nice in the corner.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Sep 2021)

A couple of weeks ago I got an advert for some Robinson helicopters. I rather fancied the three seater but it cost $950,000 and needs $600 an hour to run. It couldn't even fly to Cornwall without needing to be refuelled.


----------



## winjim (4 Sep 2021)

It has stopped trying to sell me bras.


----------



## winjim (4 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> Not a fan of the ads, obvs, but at least the targeting is getting better.
> 
> View attachment 607565


I think you'll find it's spelt 'manspla*i*ning'.


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2021)

winjim said:


> I think you'll find it's spelt 'manspla*i*ning'.


No, it was referring to the popular strength training exercise of shaving thin slices off men with woodworking tools.


----------



## winjim (4 Sep 2021)

Oh God, I mentioned it again and now the bras are back.


----------



## winjim (4 Sep 2021)

More bras.


----------



## theclaud (4 Sep 2021)

winjim said:


> More bras.
> View attachment 607614


Well, it is the support forum.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Sep 2021)

winjim said:


> More bras.
> View attachment 607614



Do you expect us to believe that is accidental?


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Sep 2021)

Well if you need somwhere to store your excess bras @winjim , I have plenty of space in my enormous blue metal boxes.


----------



## winjim (4 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Do you expect us to believe that is accidental?


Bras


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Sep 2021)

winjim said:


> Bras
> 
> View attachment 607616



All I have is fully clothed male models, not sure what that says about my recent keyboard activity 

On a more serious note, some of the ads I have had on CC have lead to scam websites... beware


----------



## winjim (4 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> All I have is fully clothed male models, not sure what that says about my recent keyboard activity
> 
> On a more serious note, some of the ads I have had on CC have lead to scam websites... beware
> 
> View attachment 607618


Most of the ads I see do look less than legitimate. Just the word 'bras' for example hardly inspires confidence. It's not even a brand or anything.


----------



## swansonj (4 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> Not a fan of the ads, obvs, but at least the targeting is getting better.
> 
> View attachment 607565


Ooh, I got that one too. I took it as compliment.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Sep 2021)

I don't see any ads. For me it's worth a tenner or so a year not to get them.


----------



## theclaud (27 Sep 2021)

When using the mobile version, the top of page banner ad is over-riding the menu options for me. As in, if I attempt to click on a menu item that is located directly over the ad, it doesn't work, and I get clicked through to the ad. It's really annoying (although I'll forgive the last one as I do rate Slater & Gordon).

Is it just me?


----------



## Ian H (27 Sep 2021)

It displays correctly for me on Chrome. I usually use Firefox, which appears to have an ad-blocker installed (when did I do that?).


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> This has reinforced the Great Ad Brain's belief that I'm really interested in gigantic blue metal boxes.


Well, you try to deny it but you do keep posting on pages discussing gigantic blue metal boxes, so clearly the Brain knows what your heart desires even if your head denies it.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Sep 2021)

I'm getting golf lesson ads now.

The algorithm is clearly broken.

I mean, yes it makes a change from relentless* bras.

But at least I _do_ have breasts, whereas zero interest in golf.

*This isn't a brand btw, it just never stops with the bras.

But _maybe_ it _could_ be a new trademark .???


----------



## theclaud (27 Sep 2021)

Ian H said:


> It displays correctly for me on Chrome. I usually use Firefox, which appears to have an ad-blocker installed (when did I do that?).
> View attachment 611121


Ah yes. I should have said I use Chrome on the mobile.


----------



## theclaud (27 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Well, you try to deny it but you do keep posting on pages discussing gigantic blue metal boxes, so clearly the Brain knows what your heart desires even if your head denies it.


What about a big blue metal box with an outsize jar of marmite inside, eh?


----------



## winjim (27 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> When using the mobile version, the top of page banner ad is over-riding the menu options for me. As in, if I attempt to click on a menu item that is located directly over the ad, it doesn't work, and I get clicked through to the ad. It's really annoying (although I'll forgive the last one as I do rate Slater & Gordon).
> 
> Is it just me?


Happens to me from time to time


----------



## Ian H (27 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> What about a big blue metal box with an outsize jar of marmite inside, eh?


Schrödinger's Marmite?


----------



## theclaud (27 Sep 2021)

The banner ad that is currently displaying for me - something called Bridgford Leisure Outlet - downloads a 10MB pdf to your phone without asking permission. Pretty spammy, especially when you don't even want to click on it in the first place...


----------



## winjim (27 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> The banner ad that is currently displaying for me - something called Bridgford Leisure Outlet - downloads a 10MB pdf to your phone without asking permission. Pretty spammy, especially when you don't even want to click on it in the first place...


It's not ideal but a workaround is to remember to scroll the background up and out of the way before you tap on the notification or whatever. I got used to doing that when it was playing up for me.


----------



## theclaud (27 Sep 2021)

winjim said:


> It's not ideal but a workaround is to remember to scroll the background up and out of the way before you tap on the notification or whatever. I got used to doing that when it was playing up for me.


Yebbut I keep forgetting to do it.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Sep 2021)

I keep getting virtual money trading ads and bras?


----------



## winjim (27 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> Yebbut I keep forgetting to do it.


🤷‍♂️ I have no more to give...


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> When using the mobile version, the top of page banner ad is over-riding the menu options for me. As in, if I attempt to click on a menu item that is located directly over the ad, it doesn't work, and I get clicked through to the ad. It's really annoying (although I'll forgive the last one as I do rate Slater & Gordon). Is it just me?


Could you please post a screen-shot and let me know what make/model of mobile you're using and I'll see what I can do. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2021)

I've had ads for million dollar helicopters and cures for porn addiction. Couldn't @Shaun bring back the mature lady who is keen to meet me and only lives twenty miles away? She's the one sitting on a bed in her underwear. I miss her.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I've had ads for million dollar helicopters and cures for porn addiction. Couldn't @Shaun bring back the mature lady who is keen to meet me and only lives twenty miles away? She's the one sitting on a bed in her underwear. I miss her.


Deborah, at five miles
Diane, at three miles
Or 
Rebecca, distance not disclosed?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Deborah, at five miles?


That might be her. Was she scratching her thigh by any chance???


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

slowmotion said:


> That might be her. Was she scratching her thigh by any chance???


That might be Rebecca.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> That might be Rebecca.


----------



## theclaud (28 Sep 2021)

Shaun said:


> Could you please post a screen-shot and let me know what make/model of mobile you're using and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaun



Thanks Shaun. 

If I click New Posts (or Recent Posts) here, I end up in Atlantis Aquaventure in Dubai. Which is not where I want to be. Same will happen if I click another menu item positioned over the ad, like the top notification in the list. Phone is a Moto G9 Power.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2021)

I just tried it on my phone and although it has been happening recently, it didn't happen today. Phone is a Moto G9 Plus
I upgraded my version of Android last week, which may or may not be related (now Android 11).


----------



## Shaun (30 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> Thanks Shaun.
> 
> If I click New Posts (or Recent Posts) here, I end up in Atlantis Aquaventure in Dubai. Which is not where I want to be. Same will happen if I click another menu item positioned over the ad, like the top notification in the list. Phone is a Moto G9 Power.



Sorry, I can't find anything specific to your model of phone. However, CC needs an update, which I plan to do over the coming weeks, which may fix the menu click-transparency.

In the meantime, not sure if you're aware, but the lightning symbol shows new posts - if that helps?




Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2021)

Shaun said:


> Sorry, I can't find anything specific to your model of phone. However, CC needs an update, which I plan to do over the coming weeks, which may fix the menu click-transparency.
> 
> In the meantime, not sure if you're aware, but the lightning symbol shows new posts - if that helps?
> View attachment 611602
> ...


Ok Shaun. Thanks for investigating.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2021)

Shaun said:


> In the meantime, not sure if you're aware, but the lightning symbol shows new posts - if that helps?
> View attachment 611602


Does not appear on all screens, in case you were not aware.


----------



## Shaun (2 Oct 2021)

mjr said:


> Does not appear on all screens, in case you were not aware.


It should appear on screen widths from 160px to 650px; wider screens should have a blue _New Posts_ button:


----------



## mjr (2 Oct 2021)

Where should that button be? Screenshot attached from phone in landscape but IIRC it's similar on tablet and desktop.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

mjr said:


> Where should that button be? Screenshot attached from phone in landscape but IIRC it's similar on tablet and desktop.


Message at the bottom of that may explain why you don't see it.


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2021)

I use an ad blocker (Ad blocker plus), works perfectly


----------



## winjim (2 Oct 2021)

mjr said:


> Where should that button be? Screenshot attached from phone in landscape but IIRC it's similar on tablet and desktop.


That's different to mine.






I don't have the button but I do have 'New Posts'.


----------



## mjr (3 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Message at the bottom of that may explain why you don't see it.


No, it's the same if I click "permit" on javascript. Well, apart from the ads for big blue boxes. Still no "new posts" button. Only the menu entry.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> A couple of weeks ago I got an advert for some Robinson helicopters. I rather fancied the three seater but it cost $950,000 and needs $600 an hour to run. It couldn't even fly to Cornwall without needing to be refuelled.


Obviously Cyclechatters are seen as prime helicopter buying candidates. I've just been offered an "R44 Raven II" from Sloane Helicopters. They didn't give a price. I suppose if you have to ask ...

I suppose a helicopter could come in handy if I needed to move my stash of enormous blue metal boxes to an inaccessible location.


----------



## winjim (3 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Obviously Cyclechatters are seen as prime helicopter buying candidates. I've just been offered an "R44 Raven II" from Sloane Helicopters. They didn't give a price. I suppose if you have to ask ...
> 
> I suppose a helicopter could come in handy if I needed to move my stash of enormous blue metal boxes to an inaccessible location.


I'm redefining my immune system which doesn't seem to be a particularly sensible thing to do under current circumstances.


----------



## theclaud (3 Oct 2021)

It's not doing it today. The annoying ad thing, I mean.


----------



## winjim (4 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> It's not doing it today. The annoying ad thing, I mean.


Aargh. It's doing it for me again now.


----------



## theclaud (4 Oct 2021)

winjim said:


> Aargh. It's doing it for me again now.


Oh no!


----------



## winjim (4 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> Oh no!


Maybe it's my turn.


----------



## theclaud (4 Oct 2021)

winjim said:


> Maybe it's my turn.


In that case I'll just enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## theclaud (25 Oct 2021)

winjim said:


> Maybe it's my turn.


It seems to be my turn again. Hopefully you get a break now?


----------



## winjim (25 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> It seems to be my turn again. Hopefully you get a break now?


It's all good for me. Don't worry, it doesn't last forever.


----------



## theclaud (25 Oct 2021)

winjim said:


> It's all good for me. Don't worry, it doesn't last forever.


Long as there's a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Mar 2022)

I just had an advert for septic tanks.

It was a really good one too. Just a white banner with "Septic Tanks" in black text and a pic of a septic tank. No messing about.


----------



## winjim (15 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just had an advert for septic tanks.
> 
> It was a really good one too. Just a white banner with "Septic Tanks" in black text and a pic of a septic tank. No messing about.


Ha. My bra ads sometimes take that form. Superliminal advertising. I bet you're wondering if you really need all that fancy sewerage after all.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Mar 2022)

winjim said:


> Ha. My bra ads sometimes take that form. Superliminal advertising. I bet you're wondering if you really need all that fancy sewerage after all.


I am indeed. I was looking to see if I had space to dig in the lawn. And I imagine you are thinking "perhaps I could do with a bit more support up there".


----------



## winjim (15 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I am indeed. I was looking to see if I had space to dig in the lawn. And I imagine you are thinking "perhaps I could do with a bit more support up there".


I've not been doing as much exercise as I was before the kids came along and to be frank, there's a definite jiggling when I run up or down a flight of stairs.


----------



## winjim (15 Mar 2022)

Meanwhile, our sister forum appears to be recruiting mercenaries.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Mar 2022)

Perhaps that's where you know who has gone


----------



## mjr (15 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just had an advert for septic tanks.
> 
> It was a really good one too. Just a white banner with "Septic Tanks" in black text and a pic of a septic tank. No messing about.


Sounds shoot!


----------



## newts (15 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just had an advert for septic tanks.
> 
> It was a really good one too. Just a white banner with "Septic Tanks" in black text and a pic of a septic tank. No messing about.


It probably spotted you'd been reading the NACA boards & made a deduction from some it's contents


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2022)

i have a bannertop and bottom advertising cycling jackets,boring i dont mind them i was being stalked by certain ladoes five miles away would like to meet up.They only want my pension book.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2022)

Thankfully this one didn't come with pictures


----------



## mudsticks (31 Mar 2022)

Pants or bingo..

All the funs


----------

